# Possible emergancy mating issues



## lilalienangel (Jun 17, 2012)

About 3 months back I found a pigeon. She was hopping on the ground. I have rescued alot of pigeons and set back to the wild so I ran up to her and sure enough she didn't fly away. I was looking and realized she had a severe wing injury. She stunk of infection.... I took her home and cleaned her up and found there was no saving the wing. I called a vet knowing that she needed an amputation. Well the vet told me if I brought her in they would kill her because she is wild and it is illegal to keep a wild bird. I ended up having to do the amputation myself. The wing was only holding on by a few pieces of sinew so it wasn't as bad as it could have been. The problem is that every bird I have rescued has either died or healed enough to be released. (If I could release her she would have been my 75th rescue. Smile) I have never had to actually keep one. I researched as I could. I would love to get her a coop and get her some buddies like she should be kept. Unfortunately,I live in an apartment that I share a yard with 11 other families and there are always kids from all over the neighborhood in my yard so that would not be safe. She is in a cage that is about 2 1/2 ft. long and about 1 1/2 ft. tall. She lives in my living room. I feed her a mixture of wild bird seed with dried carrots and steel cut oats and anything else natural that is available. She is as happy as a wild bird in a cage could be..... The only problem is mating season. When I put my hands in there to love her as I do she always puts her butt up now and her lower extremities are a little dilated. I think she wants mated... No matter how much I tell her that if I climb on her back like a male bird does it would hurt her she still insists. I have a few concerns. First she is kept inside so I can be sure she is getting all the nutrients she needs. Second I don't know how to make a suitable nest in her cage. Does the male or the female build the nest. Is she expecting me to do it? Also, will they lay if not mated? I am so worried about egg binding as I can't take her to a vet...... Also her temp has gone up and she has runny stools now. I am very freaked out. If anyone has any helpful information I will be eternally grateful. I live in Idaho u.s.a. Thank you.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Rock pigeons are feral and not protected by the migratory bird act. As the government would see it there are no "wild" rock pigeons in the USA only feral. So you can take the bird to a vet. Egg binding can happen yes, but is it something you need to be in fear of? No. Just put a bowl in the cage and find suitable material to fill it with. She will lay without you doing anything.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Pigeons are feral and not wild therefore not protected.
Any bowl will do. Many use cheap dog bowls from the dollar stores.
She will lay with or with out you. Do not forget that the bird needs grit. Amazing that you have rescued/saved 75 birds. Lots of work. I don't think I would have would it takes to clip the wing.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, I've no experience with egg binding, but if she has runny poops, I'd take her to an avian vet or take her droppings for a fecal test. As everybody has already said, pigeons are not a protected species so anybody can have them. Vets don't see wild birds, but your pigeon is a pet at his point and not a wild bird. 

I'd add some peas and lentils to the wild bird mix for protein, since most wild bird mixes have no more than 8% protein and pigeons need 12%-18%. If she's not getting direct sun (sun filtered through glass or screen doesn't count) you need to give her Vit D3. Calcium is also very important, especially for a hen. You can give her oyster shell grit for the calcium and red pigeon grit for the grinding stones and other minerals.


----------

